# Stupid early tester!



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been really silly. I took a pee stick test (tesco cheapie) 8 days post 5dt, negative.

Have really upset myself, husband says to continue meds, which I was going to do anyway, but just wondered how much hope I should give up.

Silly silly me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

You poor thing   It's really hard isn't it! I'm in my 2ww as well. Everyone is different so you might still be in luck. Wishing you all the best     xxx


----------

